# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Ribërja e historisë

## fegi

pjesës juglindore të Turqisë hasim në malet të cilat nga vendorët quhen edhe si mulla-malet. Në veri shtrihen malet mjaft të dendura. Ndërsa në lindje shtrihen fusha biblike të Harranit, ndërsa në jug gjendet kufiri me Sirinë, ku dukshmëria është në 32 kilometra, duke shënuar edhe tokat e Mesopotamisë, rajon ky i cili kishte dhënë një ngritje civilizimit njerëzor. Dhe, sipas arkeologut Klaus Shmit, këtu nën ne janë gurët ku kishte filluar epoka e njerëzimit.

Tregimi i
origjinës njerëzore
Duke qëndruar mbi një kodër, arkeologu gjerman është duke vështruar punën e rreth 40 punëtorëve kurdë, i cili duke bërë me njërën dorë në zbulimin e tij, thekson se këtu ka filluar tregimi i origjinës njerëzore.
 Shmit kishte zbuluar një tempull mjaft të madh dhe mjaft kompleks, një strukturë antike, e cila mund të jetë gjëja e parë e ndërtuar nga njerëzit. Ky tempull supozohet se ishte ndërtuar para më shumë se 11.5000 vjetëve - 7.000 vjet para se të ndërtohej Piramida e Madhe dhe më shumë se 6.000 vjet para epokës së gurit. Këto rrënoja janë aq antike saqë mund të vërehen edhe shenja të fshatrave, kafshëve bile edhe të agrikulturës. Pra, këtu ishte vërejtur edhe thëngjill, që është shenjë e civilizimit. Në të vërtetë, sipas Shmitit, tempulli vetvetiu mund të jetë ndërtuar menjëherë pas epokës së akullt.  
Göbekli Tepe- emër në turqisht për mulla malet, në të cilat shtrihet arti dhe religjioni, të cilat mund ti vëresh që në fillim të udhëtimit. Pas një periudhe të gjatë kohore, Shmit kishte arritur ta vërtetojë atë se çfarë kishte menduar lulëzimin në atë kohë të cilën ai e quante Romeo nga epoka e akullt. Përreth atyre maleve ai kishte arritur të zbulonte gdhendje nëpër gurë e po ashtu edhe disa rrathë të gdhendur.
Edhe pse nuk është më e madhe se Stonehenge, këto rrënoja janë mjaft magjepse. Gjatë vitit të kaluar arkeologu gjerman kishte zbuluar edhe shembujt e tretë dhe të katërtë të këtij tempulli. Radarët të cilët ai i përdor për zbulime nën-tokësore, kishin dhënë shenja edhe për disa rrënoja të tjera ndoshta në një numër prej 15 deri 20 rrënoja, të cilat mund të gjenden nën sipërfaqen e tokës. Ekipi gjermano-turk, i cili punonte nën urdhrat e Shmitit, po ashtu kishte arritur të zbulonte rreth 50 shtylla, të cilat nëse nuk konsiderohen si më të gjatat, ato mund të konsiderohen si më të vjetrat të këtij lloji në botë.

Zbulimet e reja
Zbulimet e reja kanë filluar më në fund të lëvizin përpara, pas një ngecje të arkeologjisë.  Göbekli Tepe është e madhe dhe e mahnitshme, ngase, sipas Ian Hoderit, përmban shumë vepra arti dhe të kulturës së hershme. Ka shumë njerëz që kalojnë dekada të tëra duke zbuluar në këto male e kodra, por shumë pak kanë fatin për të gjetur diçka.
Teza e Shmitit është e thjeshtë dhe e qartë: ishte nevoja për adhurim që i kishte bashkuar qeniet njerëzore në konglomeratet e para urbane. Nevoja e ndërtimit dhe mbajtjes së këtij tempulli, thotë ai, nxiti ndërtuesit e saj që të kërkojnë burime të qëndrueshme të ushqimit, sikur p.sh gruri, apo kafshët shtëpiake. Kështu, tempulli ndikoi në lindjen e qytetit.
Kjo teori ndryshon kronologjinë standarde të origjinës njerëzore, sipas së cilës njerëzit primitivë kishin kaluar nëpër një Revolucion neolitik para 10.000 deri 12.000 vjetëve. Sipas modelit të vjetër, në fillim ishin paraqitur barinjtë dhe bujqit, e më pas kishin lindur punëtoritë e qeramikës, fshatrat, qytetet, puna e specializuar, mbretërit, shkrimet, arti dhe, në një shkallë të caktuar, religjioni i organizuar.
Por, tani del se religjioni është paraqitur shumë herët në jetën e civilizuar, bile më herët se vetë jeta e civilizuar, nëse Shmit ka të drejtë. Kjo d.m.th se religjioni nuk është produkt i kulturës, por shkaktare e saj, më pak një zbulim, sesa një trashëgimi gjenetike.
Ndërtuesit e Göbekli Tepe nuk kishin shkruar e as nuk kishin lënë ndonjë shpjegim tjetër për punën e tyre. Shmit thotë se grupet nomade nga qindra milje në të dy drejtimet, mblidheshin këtu për rituale, festa dhe rite të ndryshme, para që të gdhendeshin gurët e parë. Ky vend duhet të ketë pasur një domethënie religjioze edhe para ndërtimit të tij. Njerëzit nuk shkojnë thjeshtë që të zhvendosin gurët e rëndë deri në dhjetë tonelata, pa pasur ndonjë arsye, thotë Shmit.[
Për dallim nga pjesa më e madhe e zbulimeve antike, Göbekli Tepe ishte gjetur në gjendje të ruajtur, të mirë. Aty ka disa simbole abstrakte, por mbizotërojnë skulpturat natyrore dhe relievet e kafshëve, që ishin në qendër të vëmendjes së njerëzve të parë gjuetarë/mbledhës frutash. Shmit mendon se njerëzit e këtij vendi kishin zbuluar bujqësinë.
Pa marrë parasysh se çfarë ritualesh mistike të jenë zhvilluar në tempuj, ato kishin përfunduar përnjëherë para vitit 8000 para erës së re, kur tërë ky vend ishte mbuluar me dhe, që, sipas Shmitit, ishte bërë me qëllim dhe përnjëherë. Kjo, sipas tij, shënon fundin e një kulture të çuditshme, por edhe fillimin e një civilizimi më të sistemuar, ku njerëzit kishin zbritur nga brigjet në lugina, për tu marrë me bujqësi dhe blegtori. Mënyrat e reja të jetesës kishin kërkuar mënyra të reja të praktikave religjioze dhe, sipas Shmitit, kur ke zota të rinj, duhet ti heqësh qafe ata të vjetrit.

----------


## fegi

Këtu ribëhet historia
Patrick Symmes
Një kompleks tempujsh në Turqi që janë ndërtuar edhe më parë se piramidat është duke rishkruar historinë e evolucionit njerëzor
E quajnë kodra barkdalë, për shkak të konturit të rrumbullakët të këtij vendi në Turqinë juglindore. Në veri ka male me pyje. Në lindje të kodrës është rrafshnalta biblike e Harranit dhe në jug është kufiri sirian, i dukshëm 20 milje larg, që çon drejt tokave të lashta të Mesopotamisë dhe të Gjysmëhënës pjellore, rajoni që i dha jetë qytetërimit njerëzor. Dhe nën këmbët tona, sipas arkeologut Klaus Schmidt, janë gurët që shenjojnë pikërisht pikën prej ku njeriu e nisi atë ngjitje.
Tek qëndron mbi kodër në agim, duke mbikëqyrur në ekip prej 40 gërmuesish kurdë, arkeologu gjerman tregfon me dorë zbulimin e tij këtu, një revolucion në historinë e origjinës së njeriut. Schmidt ka zbuluar një kompleks shumë të madh dhe shumë të bukur tempujsh, një strukturë kaq e lashtë saqë mund të jetë e para gjë që qeniet njerëzore kanë ndërtuar ndonjëherë. Ky vend nuk është thjesht i lashtë, ai në fakt jep një ripërcaktim të së djathtës: tempulli u ndërtua 11500 vjet më parë - është tronditëse: 7000 vite përpara Piramidës së Madhe dhe më shumë se 6000 vite përpara se Stonehenge të merrte formë. Rrënojat janë kaq të hershme, saqë ato datojnë shumë përpara fshatrave, poçarisë, kafshëve të zbutura dhe madje edhe bujqësisë - thëngjijtë e parë të qytetërimit. Në fakt, Schmidt mendon se vetë tempulli, i ndërtuar pas fundit të të fundmes Epokë e Akullt u bë ai thëngjill - ishte shkëndija që lançoi njerëzimin drejt bujqësisë e blegtorisë, jetës urbane dhe të gjithë të tjerave që pasuan.

Göbekli Tepe - emri në turqisht për "kodrën barkdalë" - paraqet artin dhe fenë në fillimin e atij udhëtimi. Pas disa vitesh punë plot durim, Schmidt ka zbuluar atë që ai mendon se është prova përfundimtare që këtu ka qenë një vendndodhje gjigante ceremonialësh "një Romë e Epokës së Akullnajës", siç thotë ai, ku gjuetarët u mblodhën për të ndërtuar një komunitet fetar. Përtej kodrës, ai ka gjetur rrathë të skalitur prej guri, me dysheme e parketë si dhe stola dysh. Të gjithë rrathët kanë kolona në formë T-je që të kujtojnë monolitët e Ishullit të Pashkëve.
Ndonëse jo aq i madh sa Stonehenge - rrethi më i madh është 27 metra në diametër, ndërsa kolonat më të gjata janë 5 metra - rrënojat janë mbresëlënëse në numër. Vitin që kaloi Schmidt gjeti shembullin e tretë dhe të katërt të tempullit. Radarë që penetrojnë në tokë tregojnë se janë edhe 15 apo 20 rrënoja të tjera të tilla monumentale nën sipërfaqe. Ekipi gjermano-turk i Schmidt ka zbuluar gjithashtu 50 prej kolonave shumë të mëdha, duke përfshirë dy që u gjetën gjatë sezonit më të fundit të gërmimeve që nuk janë ende më të mëdhatë, por, sipas gjetjes së moshës me metodën e karbonit, janë veprat monumentale të artit më të lashta në botë.
Zbulimet e reja janë duke riformësuar më në fund konsensusin e avashtë të arkeologjisë. Göbekli Tepe është "jashtëzakonisht shumë e madhe dhe e mrekullueshme, dhe i përket një date shumë të lashtë", sipas Ian Hodder, drejtor i programit të arkeologjisë në Stanford. I mbushur me entuziazëm nga "gurët shumë të mëdhenj si dhe artin e mrekullueshëm" në Gobekli, Hodder - i cili ka kaluar dekada të tëra në vendgërmime rivalë neolitikë - thotë: "Shumë njerëz mendojnë se kjo ndryshon gjithçka... Ajo e përmbys të gjithë karrocën me mollë. Të gjithë teoritë tona kanë qenë të gabuara".

Teza e Schmidt është e thjeshtë dhe e guximshme: ishte nevoja për të besuar që bashkoi njerëzimin në grumbullimet e para urbane. Nevoja për të ngritur dhe mirëmbajtur këtë tempull, thotë ai, i bëri ndërtuesit që të viheshin në kërkim të burimeve të qëndrueshme të ushqimit, si drithëra si dhe kafshë që mund të zbuteshin dhe më pas të vendoseshin për të ruajtur mënyrën e tyre të re të jetesës. Tempulli lindi qytetin.
Kjo teori përmbys një kronologji standarde të origjinës njerëzore, sipas të cilës njeriu primitiv kaloi nëpër një "revolucion neolitik" 10 000 - 12 000 vjet më parë. Sipas modelit të vjetër, në fillim u shfaqën barinjtë dhe bujqit, dhe më pas këta krijuan qeramikën, fshatra, qytete, punë të specializuar, mbretër, shkrim, art dhe - diku rrugës drejt aeroplanit - organizuan fenë. Deri tek Jean-Jacques Rousseau, mendimtarët kanë argumentuar se ngjeshja sociale e qyteteve erdhi në fillim dhe vetëm pas kësaj erdhën fetë me tempujt e tyre madhështorë, një model që vazhdon të ofrohet sot në shkolla.
Feja tashmë shfaqet kaq herët në jetën e civilizuar - më herët se sa jeta e civilizuar, nëse Schmidt ka të drejtë - saqë disa mendojnë se ajo mund të jetë më pak një produkt kulture dhe më shumë një shkak i saj, më pak një zbulim dhe më shumë një trashëgimi gjenetike. Arkeologu Jacques Cauvin dikur ka parashtruar se, "fillimi i perëndive ishte fillimi i bujqësisë" dhe Gobekli mund të vërtetojë këtë teori të tijën.
Ndërtuesit e Göbekli Tepe nuk mund të shkruanin apo të linin shpjegime të tjerë mbi punën e tyre. Schmidt spekulon që grupe nomadë nga 100 milje larg në çdo drejtim kishin nisur të mblidheshin këtu për ritualë, gosti, si dhe rite të tjerë që përpara se të priteshin gurët e parë. Qëllimi fetar i këtij vendi lihet të kuptohet nga madhësia dhe vendndodhja e tij. "Nuk mund të zhvendosësh gurë 10 tonë pa arsye", vëren Schmidt. "Tempujt duhet të jenë në vende të lartë", shton ai, duke treguar me dorë nga kodra. "Vendet e shenjtë ndërtohen larg nga bota e përditshme".
Ndryshe nga shumica e zbulimeve prej botës antike, Göbekli Tepe u gjet e paprekur, gurët në këmbë, rendi dhe pamja artistike e veprave e dallueshme edhe për syrin e pastërvitur. Më mbresëlënës është skalitja e gjetur në pothuajse gjysmën e 50 kolonave që Schmidt ka zbuluar. Ka disa simbole abstraktë, por vendi është pothuajse i mbuluar me skulptura shumë të bukura natyraliste dhe bazo-relievë të kafshëve që kanë qenë të pranishme në imagjinatën e gjahtarëve. Ka derra të egër dhe gjedhë, bashkë me totema të fuqisë dhe inteligjencës, si luanë, dhelpra dhe leopardë. Shumë prej kolonave më të mëdha janë të skalitura me krahë, duke përfshirë shpatulla, kapakë sysh dhe gishtërnj. Forma T duket se tregon humanoidë në kulla, por nuk kanë fytyra. "Në Bibël tregohet se si Zoti krijoi njeriun sipas imazhit të tij", thotë Glenn Schwartz, arkeolog i Johns Hopkins. Göbekli Tepe thotë se, "është hera e parë që mund të shohësh qenie njerëzore me këtë ide, që ata u ngjajnë perëndive".
Tempujt ofrojnë kështu prova të papritura që njerëzimi doli nga mbretërimi 140 000-vjeçar i gjahtarëve me një fjalor të gatshëm imazhesh spiritualë dhe në gjendje për të bërë përpjekje të mëdha logjistike, ekonomike dhe politike. Një katolik i lindur në Frankonia, në Gjermani, Schmidt vjen vërdallë nëpër vendin e gërmimit me një çallmë, duke nxjerrë në dukje provat e këtij tranzicioni. "Njerëzit këtu shpikën bujqësinë. Ata kanë qenë shpikës të bimëve të kultivuara, të arkitekturës së brendshme", thotë ai.
Göbekli Tepe ndodhet në majën më veriore të Gjysmëhënës pjellore, një zonë kufitare produktive, pranë të cilës ka pyje të shumtë. Zona ka qenë ideale për gjahtarët në lashtësi. Gazela të egra vazhdojnë të migrojnë këtu dy herë në vit siç kanë bërë 11 mijëvjeçarë më parë dhe zogjtë fluturojnë mbi kokë në tufa të gjata. Hartëzimi gjenetik tregon se rritja për herë të parë e drithërave nga njeriu ka ndodhur pikërisht në këtë zonë - ndoshta në një nga malet e dukshëm në distancë - disa shekuj pas zbulimit të Göbekli. Edhe administrimi i kafshëve nisi po këtu - derrat e parë të zbutur erdhën nga zona përreth afërsisht në vitin 8000 para Krishtit dhe gjedhët u zbutën në Turqi përpara vitit 6500 para Krishtit. Pas kësaj erdhën produktet e qeramikës. Këto zbulime u derdhën më pas në vende si Çatalhöyük, fshati më i vjetër neolotik që ne njohim, që ndodhet 300 milje më në perëndim.
Aretistët e Göbekli Tepe kanë pikturuar tufa të atyre që Schmidt i quan krijesa "të frikshme dhe të shpifura": akrepë, merimanga, gjarpërinj, monstra me tre dhëmbë dhe më të zakonshëm nga të gjithë, kërma zogjsh.
Punimi më i madh me gdhendje tregon një hutë mbi një njeri pa kokë. Schmidt teorizon se kufomat e njerëzve silleshin këtu në majë të kodrës për t'u konsumuar nga zogjtë - ajo që një tibetian do ta quante varrim qiellor. Shoshitja e disa tonë dheu që janë nxjerrë nga ky vend ka prodhuar shumë pak kocka njerëzish, ndoshta sepse këta janë zhvendosur atëherë në shtëpi të larta. Mungesa është burimi i pretendimit të madh teorik të Schmidt. "Nuk ka gjurmë të jetës së përditshme", shpjegon ai. "Nuk ka gropa zjarri. Nuk ka pirgje plehërash. Nuk ka ujë këtu". Çdo gjë, që nga ushqimi deri tek stralli duhej të importoheshin, pra ky vend "nuk ka qenë në fshat", thotë Schmidt. Përderisa tempujt janë më të vjetër se çdo lloj vendbanimi i gjetur, kudo, Schmidt konkludon se shtëpia e parë e njeriut ka qenë një shtëpi adhurimi: "Në fillim tempulli, pastaj qyteti", këmbëngul ai.
Disa arkeologë, si Hodder, specialisti i periudhës neolitike, pyesin nëse Schmidt-it thjesht i kanë shpëtuar provat e një fshati apo nëse datimi që ai i ka bërë vendit nuk është shumë i saktë. Por arsyeja e vërtetë përse rrënojat në Göbekli Tepe mbeten pothuajse të panjohura, ende të papërfshira në tekste shkollorë, është se provat janë shumë të forta dhe jo shumë të dobëta. "Problemi me këtë zbulim, - siç thotë Schwartz, - është se ai është unik". Nuk është gjetur asnjë vend tjetër monumental që t'i përkasë të njëjtës epokë. Përpara Göbekli Tepe, njerëzit vizatonin figura shkopinjsh në mure shpellash, me argjilë krijonin kukulla të vogla dhe ndoshta bënin bashkë disa gurë për strehim apo lutje. Edhe pas Göbekli Tepe, ka shumë pak prova për ndërtime të sofistikuar. Gjetja e datës për vendet e lashtë është diçka që gjithmonë kontestohet, por Çatalhoyuk është ndoshta 1500 vite më i ri se sa Göbekli Tepe dhe ai nuk ka skalitje apo ndërtime të mëdha. Muret e Xherikos, që deri sot mendohet se janë ndërtimi më i vjetër monumental i ngritur nga njeriu, me shumë gjasa kanë nisur të ndërtohen më shumë se një mijë vite pas Göbeklit. Tempuj të mëdhenj u ngritën sërish - por tempulli i radhës për të cilin nuk ka dyshime është ngritur 5000 vite më vonë, në jug të Irakut.
Vendi i gjetur është kaq i veçuar, saqë një arkeolog amerikan që ndeshi në të në vitet '60 thjesht u largua, duke mos qenë në gjendje të interpretonte atë që pa. Schmidt ndoqi shënimet e amerikanit në majë të kodrës 15 vjet më parë, një ditë që edhe sot e kujton me një zgërdheshje të madhe. Ai kish parë ngado gurë stralli të skalitur, si dhe vërejti një karrierë neolitike në një kodër aty pranë, me pllakat e papërfunduara të mermerta që tregonin se një monument ishte nën tokë diku pranë. "Në një minutë - në një sekondë - ishte e qartë", kujton arkeologu mjekërrosh tashmë i nxirë krejt nga dielli. Thotë se edhe vetë kish menduar të largohej, duke e ditur se po të qëndronte, do t'i duhej të kalonte pjesën e mbetur të jetës duke gërmuar në këtë kodër.
Sot 55 vjeç dhe pjesëtar stafi në Institutin Arkeologjik Gjerman, Schmidt i është bashkuar një linje të gjatë bashkëpatriotësh këtu, që shkojnë pas në kohë deri tek Heinrich Schliemann, zbuluesi i Trojës. Ai është vendosur këtu, është martuar me një turke dhe jeton në një shtëpi modeste në rrugët e ngushta të Urfas së vjetër. Ka dekada të tëra punë para vetes.
Mosmarrëveshjet janë normale në këtë vend gërmimi - punëtorët, ankohet Schmidt, janë të ndarë në tre klane të ndryshme që zihen vazhdimisht. ("Tre grupe", thotë arkeologu i i pezmatuar. "Jo dy. Tre.") Deri tani Schmidt ka zbuluar më pak se 5 përqind të vendit dhe ai ka në plan të lërë të paprekur disa tempuj, me qëllim që kërkuesit në të ardhmen të kenë mundësi t'i ekzaminojnë me mjete më të sofistikuara.
Çfarëdolloj ritualësh misteriozë të jenë kryer në këta tempuj, ata përfunduan në mënyrë të menjëhershme përpara vitit 8000 para Krishtit, kur i gjithë ky vend u fut nën dhe, në mënyrë të njëkohshme. Tempujt kishin qenë në rënie prej një mijë vitesh - rrathët e mëvonshëm janë sa gjysma e atyre të mëhershëm, gjë që tregon një mungesë burimesh apo motivimi mes besimtarëve. Ky devijim i pasuar nga një varrosje e papritur shënon "fundin e një kulture shumë të çuditshme", thotë Schmidt.
Por ishte gjithashtu lindja e një qytetërimi të ri, teksa tashmë njerëzimi kishte shkëmbyer majat e kodrave të gjahtarëve me luginat e bujqve dhe barinjve. Mënyrat e reja të jetesës kërkonin praktika të reja fetare, thotë Schmidt "dhe kur ke perëndi të reja, duhet të heqësh qafe të vjetërit".
28798&stc=1&d=1267733758

----------


## fegi

Zbulimi që ndryshon historinë
01/03/2010  TURQI 

Ky vend nuk është thjesht i lashtë, ai në fakt jep një ripërcaktim të së djathtës: tempulli u ndërtua 11500 vjet më parë, është tronditëse: 7000 vite përpara Piramidës së Madhe, dhe më shumë se 6000 vite përpara se Stonehenge të merrte formë. Rrënojat janë kaq të hershme, saqë ato datojnë shumë përpara fshatrave, poçarisë, kafshëve të zbutura dhe madje edhe bujqësisë. 

E quajnë kodra barkdalë, për shkak të konturit të rrumbullakët të këtij vendi në Turqinë juglindore. Në veri ka male me pyje. Në lindje të kodrës është rrafshnalta biblike e Harranit dhe në jug është kufiri sirian, i dukshëm 20 milje larg, që çon drejt tokave të lashta të Mesopotamisë dhe të Gjysmëhënës pjellore, rajoni që i dha jetë qytetërimit njerëzor. Dhe nën këmbët tona, sipas arkeologut Klaus Schmidt, janë gurët që shenjojnë pikërisht pikën prej ku njeriu e nisi atë ngjitje. 

Tek qëndron mbi kodër në agim, duke mbikëqyrur në ekip prej 40 gërmuesish kurdë, arkeologu gjerman tregon me dorë zbulimin e tij këtu, një revolucion në historinë e origjinës së njeriut. Schmidt ka zbuluar një kompleks shumë të madh dhe shumë të bukur tempujsh, një strukturë kaq e lashtë saqë mund të jetë e para gjë që qeniet njerëzore kanë ndërtuar ndonjëherë. Ky vend nuk është thjesht i lashtë, ai në fakt jep një ripërcaktim të së djathtës: tempulli u ndërtua 11500 vjet më parë, është tronditëse: 7000 vite përpara Piramidës së Madhe, dhe më shumë se 6000 vite përpara se Stonehenge të merrte formë. Rrënojat janë kaq të hershme, saqë ato datojnë shumë përpara fshatrave, poçarisë, kafshëve të zbutura dhe madje edhe bujqësisë, thëngjijtë e parë të qytetërimit. Në fakt, Schmidt mendon se vetë tempulli, i ndërtuar pas fundit të të fundmes Epokë e Akullt u bë ai thëngjill, ishte shkëndija që lançoi njerëzimin drejt bujqësisë e blegtorisë, jetës urbane dhe të gjithë të tjerave që pasuan. 

Göbekli Tepe, emri në turqisht për kodrën barkdalë, paraqet artin dhe fenë në fillimin e atij udhëtimi. Pas disa vitesh punë pot durim, Schmidt ka zbuluar atë që ai mendon se është prova përfundimtare që këtu ka qenë një vendndodhja gjigande ceremonialesh një Romë e Epokës së Akullnajës, siç thotë ai, ku gjuetarët u mblodhën për të ndërtuar një komunitet fetar. Përtej kodrës, ai ka gjetur rrathë të skalitur prej guri, me dysheme e parkete si dhe stola dysh. Të gjithë rrathët kanë kolona në formë T-je që të kujtojnë monolitët e Ishullit të Pashkëve. 

Ndonëse jo aq i madh sa Stonehenge, rrethi më i madh është 27 metra në diametër, ndërsa kolonat më të gjata janë 5 metra, rrënojat janë mbresëlënëse në numër. Vitin që kaloi Schmidt gjeti shembullin e tretë dhe të katërt të tempullit. Radarë që penetrojnë në tokë tregojnë se janë edhe 15 apo 20 rrënoja të tjera të tilla monumentale nën sipërfaqe. Ekipi gjermano-turk i Schmidt ka zbuluar gjithashtu 50 prej kolonave shumë të mëdha, duke përfshirë dy që u gjetën gjatë sezonit më të fundit të gërmimeve që nuk janë ende më të mëdhatë, por, sipas gjetjes së moshës me metodën e karbonit, janë veprat monumentale të artit më të lashta në botë. 

Zbulimet e reja janë duke riformësuar më në fund konsensusin e avashtë të arkeologjisë. Göbekli Tepe është jashtëzakonisht shumë e madhe dhe e mrekullueshme, dhe i përket një date shumë të lashtë, sipas Ian Hodder, drejtor i programit të arkeologjisë në Stanford. I mbushur me entuziazëm nga gurët shumë të mëdhenj si dhe artin e mrekullueshëm në Gobekli, Hodder, i cili ka kaluar dekada të tëra në vendgërmime rivalë neolitikë, thotë: Shumë njerëz mendojnë se kjo ndryshon gjithçka... Ajo e përmbys të gjithë karrocën me mollë. Të gjithë teoritë tona kanë qenë të gabuara. 

Teza e Schmidt është e thjeshtë dhe e guximshme: ishte nevoja për të besuar që bashkoi njerëzimin në grumbullimet e para urbane. Nevoja për të ngritur dhe mirëmbajtur këtë tempull, thotë ai, i bëri ndërtuesit që të viheshin në kërkim të burimeve të qëndrueshëm të ushqimit, si drithëra si dhe kafshë që mund të zbuteshin, dhe më pas të vendoseshin për të ruajtur mënyrën e tyre të re të jetesës. Tempulli lindi qytetin. 

Kjo teori përmbys një kronologji standarde të origjinës njerëzore, sipas të cilës njeriu primitiv kaloi nëpër një revolucion neolitik 10 000  12 000 vjet më parë. Sipas modelit të vjetër, në fillim u shfaqën barinjtë dhe bujqit, dhe më pas këta krijuan qeramikën, fshatra, qytete, punë të specializuar, mbretër, shkrim, art dhe, diku rrugës drejt aeroplanit, organizuan fenë. Deri tek Jean-Jacques Rousseau, mendimtarët kanë argumentuar se ngjeshja sociale e qyteteve erdhi në fillim, dhe vetëm pas kësaj erdhën fetë me tempujt e tyre madhështorë, një model që vazhdon të ofrohet sot në shkolla. 

Feja tashmë shfaqet kaq herët në jetën e civilizuar, më herët se sa jeta e civilizuar, nëse Schmidt ka të drejtë, saqë disa mendojnë se ajo mund të jetë më pak një produkt kulture dhe më shumë një shkak i saj, më pak një zbulim dhe më shumë një trashëgimi gjenetike. Arkeologu Jacques Cauvin dikur ka parashtruar se fillimi i perëndive ishte fillimi i bujqësisë, dhe Gobekli mund të vërtetojë këtë teori të tijën. 

Ndërtuesit e Göbekli Tepe nuk mund të shkruanin apo të linin shpjegime të tjerë mbi punën e tyre. Schmidt spekulon që grupe nomadë nga 100 milje larg në çdo drejtim kishin nisur të mblidheshin këtu për ritualë, gosti, si dhe rite të tjerë që përpara se të priteshin gurët e parë. Qëllimi fetar i këtij vendi lihet të kuptohet nga madhësia dhe vendndodhja e tij. Nuk mund të zhvendosësh gurë 10 tonë pa arsye, vëren Schmidt. Tempujt duhet të jenë në vende të lartë, shton ai, duke treguar me dorë nga kodra. Vendet e shenjtë ndërtohen larg nga bota e përditshme. 

Ndryshe nga shumica e zbulimeve prej botës antike, Göbekli Tepe u gjet e paprekur, gurët në këmbë, rendi dhe pamja artistike e veprave e dallueshme edhe për syrin e pastërvitur. Më mbresëlënës është skalitja e gjetur në pothuajse gjysmën e 50 kolonave që Schmidt ka zbuluar. Ka disa simbole abstrakte, por vendi është pothuajse i mbuluar me skulptura shumë të bukura natyraliste dhe bazo-relieve të kafshëve që kanë qenë të pranishme në imagjinatën e gjahtarëve. Ka derra të egër dhe gjedhë, bashkë me totema të fuqisë dhe inteligjencës, si luanë, dhelpra dhe leopardë. Shumë prej kolonave më të mëdha janë të skalitura me krahë, duke përfshirë shpatulla, kapakë sysh dhe gishtërinj. Forma T duket se tregon humanoidë në kulla, por nuk kanë fytyra. Në Bibël tregohet se si Zoti krijoi njeriun sipas imazhit të tij, thotë Glenn Schwartz, arkeolog i Johns Hopkins. Göbekli Tepe është hera e parë që mund të shohësh qenie njerëzore me këtë ide, që ata y ngjajnë perëndive. 

Tempujt ofrojnë kështu prova të papritura që njerëzimi doli nga mbretërimi 140 000-vjeçar i gjahtarëve me një fjalor të gatshëm imazhesh spiritualë dhe në gjendje për të bërë përpjekje të mëdha logjistike, ekonomike dhe politike. Një katolik i lindur në Frankonia, në Gjermani, Schmidt vjen vërdallë nëpër vendin e gërmimit me një çallmë, duke nxjerrë në dukje provat e këtij tranzicioni. Njerëzit këtu shpikën bujqësinë. Ata kanë qenë shpikës të bimëve të kultivuara, të arkitekturës së brendshme, thotë ai. 

Göbekli Tepe ndodhet në majën më veriore të Gjysmëhënës pjellore, një zonë kufitare produktive, pranë të cilës ka pyje të shumtë. Zona ka qenë ideale për gjahtarët në lashtësi. Gazela të egra vazhdojnë të migrojnë këtu dy herë në vit siç kanë bërë 11 mijëvjeçarë më parë, dhe zogjtë fluturojnë mbi kokë në tufa të gjata. Hartëzimi gjenetik tregon se rritja për herë të parë e drithërave nga njeriu ka ndodhur pikërisht në këtë zonë, ndoshta në një nga malet e dukshëm në distancë, disa shekuj pas zbulimit të Göbekli. Edhe administrimi i kafshëve nisi po këtu, derrat e parë të zbutur erdhën nga zona përreth afërsisht në vitin 8000 para Krishtit, dhe gjedhët u zbutën në Turqi përpara vitit 6500 para Krishtit. Pas kësaj erdhën produktet e qeramikës. Këto zbulime u derdhën më pas në vende si Çatalhöyük, fshati më i vjetër neolotik që ne njohim, që ndodhet 300 milje më në perëndim. 

Artistët e Göbekli Tepe kanë pikturuar tufa të atyre që Schmidt i quan krijesa të frikshme dhe të shpifura: akrepa, merimanga, gjarpërinj, mostra me tre dhëmbë, dhe më të zakonshëm nga të gjithë, kërma zogjsh. Punimi më i madh me gdhendje tregon një hutë mbi një njeri pa kokë. Schmidt teorizon se kufomat e njerëzve silleshin këtu në majë të kodrës për tu konsumuar nga zogjtë, ajo që një tibetian do ta quante varrim qiellor. Shoshitja e disa tonë dheu që janë nxjerrë nga ky vend ka prodhuar shumë pak kocka njerëzish, ndoshta sepse këta janë zhvendosur atëherë në shtëpi të larta. Mungesa është burimi i pretendimit të madh teorik të Schmidt. Nuk ka gjurmë të jetës së përditshme, shpjegon ai. Nuk ka gropa zjarri. Nuk ka pirgje plehrash. Nuk ka ujë këtu. Çdo gjë, që nga ushqimi deri tek stralli duhej të importoheshin, pra ky vend nuk ka qenë në fshat, thotë Schmidt. Përderisa tempujt janë më të vjetër se çdo lloj vendbanimi i gjetur kudo, Schmidt konkludon se shtëpia e parë e njeriut ka qenë një shtëpi adhurimi: Në fillim tempulli, pastaj qyteti, këmbëngul ai. 

Disa arkeologë, si Hodder, specialisti i periudhës neolitike pyesin nëse Schmidtit thjeshtë i kanë shpëtuar provat e një fshati apo nëse datimi që ai i ka bërë vendit nuk është shumë i saktë. Por arsyeja e vërtetë përse rrënojat në Göbekli Tepe mbeten pothuajse të panjohura, ende të papërfshira në tekste shkollore, është se provat janë shumë të forta, dhe jo shumë të dobëta. Problemi me këtë zbulim, siç thotë Schwartz, është se ai është unik. Nuk është gjetur asnjë vend tjetër monumental që ti përkasë të njëjtës epokë. Përpara Göbekli Tepe, njerëzit vizatonin figura shkopinjsh në mure shpellash, me argjilë krijonin kukulla të vogla, dhe ndoshta bënin bashkë disa gurë për strehim apo lutje. Edhe pas Göbekli Tepe, ka shumë pak prova për ndërtime të sofistikuar. Gjetja e datës për vendet e lashtë është diçka që gjithmonë kontestohet, por Çatalhoyuk është ndoshta 1500 vite më i ri se sa Göbekli Tepe, dhe ai nuk ka skalitje apo ndërtime të mëdha. Muret e Xherikos, që deri sot mendohet se janë ndërtimi më i vjetër monumental i ngritur nga njeriu, me shumë gjasa kanë nisur të ndërtohen më shumë se një mijë vite pas Göbeklit. Tempuj të mëdhenj u ngritën sërish, por tempulli i radhës për të cilin nuk ka dyshime është ngritur 5000 vite më vonë, në jug të Irakut. 

Vendi i gjetur është kaq i veçuar, saqë një arkeolog amerikan që ndeshi në të në vitet gjashtëdhjetë thjeshtë u largua, duke mos qenë në gjendje të interpretonte atë që pa. Schmidt ndoqi shënimet e amerikanit në majë të kodrës 15 vjet më parë, një ditë që edhe sot e kujton me një ngërdheshje të madhe. Ai kish parë ngado gurë stralli të skalitur, si dhe vërejti një karrierë neolitike në kodër aty pranë, me pllakat e papërfunduara të mermerta që tregonin se një monument ishte nën tokë diku pranë. Në një minutë, në një sekondë, ishte e qartë, kujton arkeologu mjekrosh tashmë i nxirë krejt nga dielli. Thotë se edhe vetë kish menduar të largohej, duke e ditur se po të qëndronte, do ti duhej të kalonte pjesën e mbetur të jetës duke gërmuar në këtë kodër. 

Sot 55 vjeç, dhe pjesëtar stafi në Institutin Arkeologjik Gjerman, Schmidt i është bashkuar një linje të gjatë bashkëpatriotësh këtu, që shkojnë pas në kohë deri tek Heinrich Schliemann, zbuluesi i Trojës. Ai është vendosur këtu, është martuar me një turke dhe jeton në një shtëpi modeste në rrugët e ngushta të Urfas së vjetër. Ka dekada të tëra punë para vetes. 

Mosmarrëveshjet janë normale në këtë vend gërmimi, punëtorët, ankohet Schmidt, janë të ndarë në tre klane të ndryshëm që zihen vazhdimisht. (Tre grupe, thotë arkeologu i pezmatuar. Jo dy. Tre.) Deri tani Schmidt ka zbuluar më pak se 5 për qind të vendit, dhe ai ka në plan të lërë të paprekur disa tempuj, me qëllim që kërkuesit në të ardhmen të kenë mundësi ti ekzaminojnë me mjete më të sofistikuar. 

Çfarëdolloj ritualesh misterioze të jenë kryer në këtë tempuj, ata përfunduan në mënyrë të menjëhershme përpara vitit 8000 para Krishtit, kur i gjithë ky vend u fut nën dhe, në mënyrë të njëkohshme. Tempujt kishin qenë në rënie prej një mijë vitesh, rrathët e mëvonshëm janë sa gjysma e atyre të mëhershëm, gjë që tregon një mungesë burimesh apo motivimi mes besimtarëve. Ky devijim i pasuar nga një varrosje e papritur shënon fundin e një kulture shumë të çuditshme, thotë Schmidt. Por ishte gjithashtu lindja e një qytetërimi të ri, teksa tashmë njerëzimi kishte shkëmbyer majat e kodrave të gjahtarëve me luginat e bujqve dhe barinjve. Mënyrat e reja të jetesës kërkonin praktika të reja fetare, thotë Schmidt dhe kur ke perëndi të reja, duhet të heqësh qafe të vjetërit.

----------


## fegi

*Rezultatet shkencore të arkeologëve anglezë, amerikanë, gjermanë dhe turq (J.E. Gauter më 1894, R. Campbell - Thompson më 1910, E. Pitard më 1927, Kurt Bittel më 1831, Shevket Aziz Konsu, Kiliç Kokten, Enver Bostanci, Muzaffer Shanyurek, Fikret Ozansoy, që nga viti 1936 e tutje, Halet Çambel John Brandwood më 1968, etj.) pasqyrojnë në mënyrë plastike në veprat e tyre ketë çështje. Sipas mendimit të këtyre dijetarëve kuptojmë:

-se vala e parë e furishme e dyndjes së hititëve të cilët përfaqësonin, një fis të veçantë të ilirëve, ose i takonin njërit nga fiset e shumta të dardanëve, u shpërngulën, kuptohet në disa faza nga Ballkani i Epërm, apo nga Dardania, kah brigjet perëndimore dhe veriore të Detit të zi, kah Kaukazi për në Anadollin Qendrore;

- se kjo shpërngulje u bë në kohën e paleolitikut, mezelitikut, neolitikut dhe halkolitikut;



- se hititët e sollën teknologjinë e xehetarisë dhe të metalurgjisë nga Ballkani në Anadoll;

- se kah 2000 - vjetshi para e.s. filloi periudha historike në Anadoll, e cila nga shkencëtarët u quajt "periudhë e hititëve" (2000 - 700 parae.s.);

- se në shekullin XII para e.s. përmenden tre perandorë me emrin Arnuvanda l,II,III, prej të cilit emër si duket, u krijua, sipas ligjit të metastezës, njëri nga siononimet për shqiptarët - arnavudë;

- se në vitin 3000 para e.s. shkaktohet; vala e dytë e furishme e dyndjes së ilirëve dardanë, prej të cilëve u krijua Troja, dhe me emrin e dardanëve u emërtuan: njëra derë e Trojës Dardanos. ngushtica detare mes Anadollit dhe të Ballkanit - Dardanelet, dhe një qytet Dardania apo Dardanos në veri të Trojës.

- se m; 1200 para e.s. ndodh vala e tretë e dyndjes së ilirëve frigas nga Dardania e Ballkanit, prej të cilëve u krijua Mbretëria Frigase (750 - 546 para e.s.) në Anadollin Perëndimor;

- dhe se, me sa duket, nga koha e dyndjes së hititëve daton historia e një krahine në Kaukaz, e cila quhej në kohën antike ALBANIA, kurse banorët e saj albanë, sigurisht nga emri i një fisi të ilirëve të Ballkanit, të cilët quheshin albanë.

Tani për tani do t'i vë në pah edhe disa fjalë hitite që kanë lidhje me shqipen e sotme, fjalë këto që janë zbuluar në plisat (tullat) e pjekura, të cilat kanë shërbyer si mjet për të shkruar, me shkronjat e veta karakteristike kunjore dhe hieroglifike.




Ní = tani Asht = asht-i
Ata = ati, baba Maje = ngritje, rritje
Mat = mas, matje Njoj = njoh
Wit = vit-i Ane = anë,-a
Gjun = gju-ri Qend = qind
ili = yll-i, zoti Bait = oborr,-i
Et = etj:e,-a; etjeje Lule = lul:e,ja
Est = është Dor = dorë
Gurta = kala, fortifikatë Mial = mjaltë
Wesha = veshj:e,-a Miel = miell,-i
Shur = ranë, ranishtë Urirn = urim,-i
Turija = turi,-ri Nakt = natë
Ara = të lashtat Sojoti = sit:ë,-a
Shkal = shpoj, shërthej Hur = uri.-a
Leiht = lehtë (i,e) Lissi = lis,-i,sh.-a



Sipas G. Catapanos edhe vet Moisiu e ka folur shqipen e Thotit dhe se emri hebrej- jevrej, për izraelitët rrjedh nga shqipja iliro hitite: JHVE = Tl JE VET: JE VE(T). H e cekur, në hebraishten e vjetër është shqiptuar edhe si E.

Disa historianë arabë mendojnë se shqiptarët dhe arabët kanë prejardhje të përbashkët qysh nga kohët më të hershme. Kurse Elvia Çelebiu (1611 - 82) vë në pah se nga fisi Kurejsh, nga i cili rrjedh Muhamedi, profeti i islamizmit, rrjedhin edhe shqiptarët. Mirëpo, origjinën e përbashkët të shqiptarëve dhe të arabëve, nëse këto pohime kanë bazë shkencore, duhet kërkuar qysh nga koha e lashtë ilire, së paku para 4000 vjetëve, d.m.th. qysh nga koha e profetit Ibrahim, prej të cilit, thuhet në botën arabe e hebreite, rrjedhin arabët dhe hebrejt. Ndërsa Willy Borgeaud-i thotë se palestinezët (filistinët) kanë emër ilir, dhe se Argolida dhe Elida në Greqi janë vatra të rëndësishme ilire në pjesën e Mesdheut. E sipas mendimit të Faik Reshit Unatit, palestinezët (filistinët) u tërhoqën nga Kreta për në Palestinë rreth vitit 1200 para e.s. Palestinezët ishin banorët e ish qytetit ilir Paleste - Palasa e sotme në Himarë.

Në fund do t'i vë në pah edhe disa konstatime të Giuseppe Catapanos lidhur me lashtësinë e gjuhes shqipe. Sipas tij, kërkimet e ndërgjegjshme apo studimi komparativ i gjuhëve të vjetra të llojilojshme, na shpien te "ESKUERA" baskisht (E - SHKUERA, që në shqipen do të thotë gjuhë e shkuar - e kaluar), d.m.th. na bien te shqipja, hititishtja, hebraishtja, arabisht- ja, arameikishtja (gjuhë semite perëndimore e folur në kohën e lashtë në Siri, Mesopotami, Palestinë) dhe koptishtja - gjuhë liturgjike e të krishterëve të Egjiptit, që do të thotë gjuhë e THOTIT.

1.Reljeve i Perendise se luftes Nga Hatusha
2.Relijve i luftatarve ne shpellen e Yazilikayi
3.Relijev<druret e Jetese>nga Sakqagezija
4.Pllake Dielli nga Alaka Huyuka.
5.Udheqese Hitit para Zotit.Relijeve ne gurri nga Ivriza.
6.Koke luani (dere)ne Hatusha
7. Mbetjet e forta te Asitavande(Karatep)*

----------


## fegi

2.Shkrimi Hitit hiroglife pllake ne Karkemish ne Siri

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...anna00031.jpg/

----------


## fegi

Sot do të flasim për rrënojat e vendbanimit Boazkoj në qytetin e Çorumit. Rrënojat e tjera përreth këtij qyteti janë Alaxhahojyk, Ortakoj, Pazarllë dhe Eskijapar.

Tableta me shkrim kuneiform që përmban tekstin e Marrëveshjes së Kadeshit, e njohur deri më tani si marrëveshja e parë ndërmjet njerëzve, është një prej objekteve të zbuluara në Hatusha-Boazkoj. Pllaka e argjilës së pjekur me tekstin e Marrëveshjes së Kadeshit në shkrim kuneiform, aktualisht ekspozohet në Muzeun Arkeologjik të Stambollit dhe daton në shekullin e 13-të p.e.s. Ajo formon 2 pjesët e marrëveshjes ndërmjet Mbretit hitit, Hatushili III dhe Faraonit egjiptian, Ramses II dhe njëkohësisht është marrëveshja e parë e shkruar në botë.

Në pjesën që njihet si "Qyteti i Sipërm" i Hatushës , krahas ndërtesës veriore dhe asaj jugore, struktura të tjera të rëndësishme janë gjithashtu ndërtesa perëndimore dhe Pallati i Arkivit. Kjo ndërtesë e djegur tërësisht si pasojë e një zjarri të madh, mendohet të ketë pasur 2 kate të nëndheshme të mbështetura në shpatin e malit. Në dy katet e nëndheshme janë nxjerrë në dritë rreth 3300 bulla dhe 30 tableta me shkrim kuneiform. 2/3 e bullave kanë vulat e mbretërve të mëdhenj dhe po t'i rendisim sipas një liste kronologjike, ato përfaqësojnë të gjithë mbretërit që nga Shupiluliuma I, e deri tek mbreti i fundit i Hatushës dhe njëherësh nipi i tij, Shupiluliuma II. Në gërmimet e realizuara këtu, përveç vulave të mbretërve hititë, janë zbuluar edhe vula të mbretëreshave të tyre.

Vendbanimi përreth Gynejkalasë është ndërtuar në kohën e Shupiluliuma II. Në këtë terren gjendet një lagunë dhe 3 ndërtesa në 3 pika të ndryshme të saj, megjithatë në këmbë qëndrojnë vetëm 2 ndërtesa, të cilat janë quajtur Dhoma 1 dhe Dhoma 2. Kjo e fundit ndodhet në perëndim të skajit verior të lagunës. Dhoma 2 ka vetëm një ambient dhe një kube në trajtë parabole që zvogëlohet duke u ngushtuar nga përbrenda. Ndërsa në Dhomën 1 janë zbuluar shumë pak objekte me vlerë. Por le të kthehemi sërish tek Dhoma 2, e cila të 3 muret e saj i ka të zbukuruar me basorelieve. Në kompozimin kryesor tek muri përballë bie në sy një figurë me veshje të gjatë dhe e kthyer nga e majta. Mbi kësulën e rrumbullakët gjendet një disk dielli me krahë. Në murin lindor ndodhet një basoreliev i Shupiluliumas, kurse në atë përballë tij një mbishkrim me hieroglifë.

Dhe tani të flasim pak për Tempullin e Hapur Jazëllëkaja të vendbanimit antik hitit në Hatusha-Boazkoj. Tempulli në fjalë gjendet 2 km larg rrënojave të Hatushës. Në basorelievin mbi përmendore është kompozuar një skenë nga 'marshimi i perëndive'.

Gërmimet arkeologjike të përqendruara në Byjykala të Hatushës kanë nxjerrë në dritë veçoritë e pallateve mbretërore të hititëve dhe sistemin e mureve mbrojtës të këtyre gjatë shekullit të 13-të dhe 14-të p.e.s. Muret e fortesës, porta e të cilës ndodhet në pjesën jugperëndimore, janë ndërtuar me teknikën e quajtur 'kazamatë', që do të thotë në formë rrethuese.

Në kompleks Byjykalaja nuk të jep përshtypjen e një pallati mbretëror, por tërësia e tij formohet nga ndërtesat e përmasave dhe llojeve të ndryshme, mjediseve të brendshme të mëdha dhe galerive me kolona, që lidhin të gjitha këto ambiente me njëri-tjetrin. Patjetër që të gjitha këto ndërtesa kanë dalë në dritë dhe na kanë bërë ne të kuptojmë se Byjykalaja është një pallat mbretëror, falë gërmimeve tepër intensive dhe të detajuara arkeologjike. Në fortesë gjenden gjithashtu disa dhoma arkivi e depo uji, salla e madhe e pritjeve, struktura lidhur me kultin e ujit dhe vende të tjera të shenjta. Ndërsa pas periudhës së hititëve në fortesë vihen re mbetje të ndërtimeve të bëra nga frigët.

----------


## fegi

Një nga sipërfaqet arkitekturore më të rëndësishme në Boazkoj është edhe Tempulli i Madh, i cili është quajtur Tempulli Numër 1. Ai formon qendrën e "Qytetit Verior" të Hatushës dhe është ndërtuar si strehë për Perëndinë hitite të Stuhive dhe Perëndeshën e Diellit të Qytetit Arina. Përreth tempullit ka rrugë të shtruara me gurë kalldrëmi, sheshe dhe pas tyre në të katër anët janë dhomat e depove që hapen në këto rrugë. Tempulli i Madh ndahet nga lagjet e "Qytetit të Poshtëm" nëpërmjet një muri.

Falë enëve prej qeramike me përmasa të mëdha që janë zbuluar gjatë gërmimeve, është arritur në përfundimin që përveçse një qendër e shenjtë, Tempulli i Madh, i ndërtuar mbi një brezare të formuar me gurë, ishte njëkohësisht edhe një qendër me rëndësi ekonomike. Po ashtu edhe tabletat kuneiform të zbuluara në lindje të tempullit vërtetojnë se këtu ka pasur një arkiv. Tempulli i Madh është i rrethuar me ndërtesa të rëndësisë dytësore. Ajo më me rëndësi mes tyre është shtëpia në shpat të malit, e cila tërheq vëmendjen me përmasat e mëdha, planimetrinë e saj dhe faktin që është me shumë kate.

Tempulli Jazëllëkaja ndodhet 2 km në verilindje të rrënojave të vendbanimit antik të Hatushës dhe formohet nga 2 dhoma shkëmbore, ku përpara pasqyrohen veçoritë arkitekturore të hititëve. Këto dhoma të Tempullit Jazëllëkaja të ndërtuara në formacion shkëmbor, njihen ndryshe edhe me emrat "Galeria e Madhe" për Dhomën A dhe "Galeria e Vogël" për Dhomën B.

Muri perëndimor i Galerisë së Madhe zbukurohet nga basorelieve me figura të perëndive, ndërsa muri lindore me basorelieve të perëndeshave. Figurat e të dy këtyre mureve janë të kthyera në drejtim të pjesës, ku muri lindor me atë perëndimor bashkohen me murin verior, basorelievi i të cilit është i kompozuar me skenën kryesore. Në këto kompozime perënditë përgjithësisht mbajnë në kokë një qylaf konik, pra me majë, janë të veshur me rroba të shkurtra të mbërthyera me brez nga beli, mbathin opinga me majë të ngritur dhe kanë vathë në veshë. Kryesisht mbajnë nëpër duar nga një shpatë të harkuar, ose topuz. Ndërsa perëndeshat veshin të gjitha nga një fustan të gjatë dhe në kokë kanë nga një kësulë në trajtë cilindrike. Në murin verior, me të cilin siç e thamë pak më lart bashkohen muri lindor me atë perëndimor, zënë vend perënditë kryesore që formojnë edhe skenën qendrore. Në këtë skenë duken Perëndia e Ajrit, Teshup me bashkëshorten e tij Perëndeshën Hepatu, të cilët qëndrojnë mbi të gjithë perënditë e malit. Pas Perëndeshës Hepatu mund të dallojmë djalin e saj, Sharruma dhe një shqiponjë me dy koka. Ndërsa basorelievi i Mbretit Tuthalia IV gjendet në murin lindor dhe është basorelievi më i madh i Galerisë së Madhe të Tempullit Jazëllëkaja.

Galeria e Vogël, e cila ka një portë të veçantë, mbrohet nga 2 xhinde me krahë, trup njeriu dhe kokë luani, që gjenden në të 2 anët e hyrjes. Në murin perëndimor të Dhomës B gjendet 12 perëndi të renditura drejt të djathtës, ndërsa në murin lindor ndodhen Perëndia i Shpatës, Mbreti Tuthalia IV dhe mbrojtësi i tij Perëndia Sharruma. Përveç basorelieveve të ruajtura më së miri, në këtë pjesë gjenden edhe 3 nishe, apo kamare të gdhendura në shkëmb, të cilat mendohet se përdoreshin për të vendosur disa dhurata, apo enë prej balte të pjekur, ku ruhej hiri i të vdekurve nga familja mbretërore hitite.

----------


## fegi

*Tempulli 11500 vjecar Göbekli Tepe

Te gjithe dime qe historia e zhvillimit njerzor leviz ne kufijte 6000-70000 vjecar.
rezultat i perdorimit te teknikave moderne ne arkeologji si dhe mjetet datuese te sofistikuara, kane bere qe koha e shkeputjes se njeriut te akullit me ate punes bujqesore, te jete me e vjeter se koha e mesiperme.

Nje tempull 11.500 vjecar i quajtur Göbekli Tepe i gjendur ne Turqi, zhvlereson komplet kohen e evolucionit njerzor, e cila ka nevoje per nje rishikim teresor.
Ky tempull Göbekli Tepe i ngritur mbi nje kodër, pas relievit te butë, gjendet në Turqinë juglindore. Ne Lindje të kodrës shtrihet pllaja biblike e Harran, dhe në jug është kufiri sirian 20 kilometra larg, dhe në drejtim të tokave pjellore të Mesopotami, rajon që i dha rritje qytetërimit njerëzor.
Dhe nën këmbët tona, thote arkeolog Klaus Shmid, janë gurë që shënojnë vendin -e saktë,vendin ku njerëzit filluan ecjen perpara..
Në fakt, Schmidt mendon se tempulli vetë, eshte ndërtuar pas përfundimit të epokës së fundit te akullit nga gatherers-gjuetar, që u bëne shkëndija e pare nga ku njerzimi filloi drejt jetës bujqësore, urbane, dhe të gjitha ato që pasuan me pas*

----------


## fegi

*TURQIA NË LISTËN E TRASHËGIMISË BOTËRORE 07


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/40453891.jpg/



Qytet-shteti antik i Hatusha-Boazkojit dhe tabletat hitite me shkrim kuneiform të zbuluara në gërmimet arkeologjike të realizuara këtu.
Në pjesën e sotme do të fillojmë të flasim për qytet-shtetin antik të Hatushës (Hattuşa) në Boazkoj (Boğazköy), një prej pasurive të Turqisë në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore. Gjithashtu në fushën tonë të interesit do të hyjë edhe Çorumi, një prej qyteteve në Zonën e Detit të Zi, por që pasqyron më shumë traditat dhe klimën e Anadollit Qendror.

Qyteti antik i Hatushës ndodhet në lokalitetin Boazkoj të nënprefekturës Boazkale (Boğazkale) të Çorumit dhe në vitin 1986 është përfshirë në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore të UNESCO-s. Hatusha ka qenë për shekuj me radhë kryeqytet i Perandorisë Hitite dhe një qendër shumë e rëndësishme në Anadoll. Banorët e tij të parë, pra Hatitë (Hatti) këtë qytet antik e kanë quajtur fillimisht "Hattuş", ndërsa me të hyrë në sovranitetin e hititëve mori emrin Hatusha. Në vitet 1700 p.e.s. Hatusha u pushtua nga Mbreti i Kusharës (Kuşşara), Anita (Anitta), i cili u bë shkak edhe për rrënimin e qytetit.

Sipas dokumenteve të shkruara, Anita është mbreti i parë hitit. Pas afro 100 vjetësh qyteti u rindërtua nga Hatushili I (Hattuşili) dhe u bë kryeqytet i një qytetërimi, që do të sundonte për më shumë se 4 shekuj. Terreni në të cilin gjendet gjeografikisht, i garanton qytetit një mbrojtje natyrore. Pjesa kryesore e rrënojave që mund të shikohen në ditët tona, i përkasin periudhës së Mbretit të Madh Tudhalia IV. Ndër këto rrënoja ia vlen të përmendim tempujt, rezidencat mbretërore dhe muret rrethues të qytetit antik.

Hatusha-Boazkoj më datë 28 nëntor 1986 u përfshi në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore dhe numri i saj në listën e pasurive me cilësi kulturore është 377.

Tabletat hitite të Boazkojit me shkrim kuneiform (shkrim në trajtë pyke) janë regjistruar në memorien botërore. Përsa i takon tabletave hitite me shkrim kuneiform të zbuluara në Boazkoj, vend ky që zotëron një pozitë të rëndësishme në Trashëgiminë Kulturore Botërore, Ministria e Turizmit të Turqisë kishte përgatitur projektin e quajtur "Regjistrimi i Tabletave Hitite Kuneiform në Memorien Botërore", të cilin ia kishte paraqitur për miratim Kryesisë së Komisionit Kombëtar të Turqisë për UNESCO-n. Ky i fundit e kishte pranuar projektin pas një shqyrtimi të detajuar dhe kështu UNESCO-ja i regjistroi tabletat hitite me shkrim kuneiform në "Memorien Botëtore". Ky ishte një hap tepër i rëndësishëm nga aspekti i promovimit dhe dokumentimit të pasurive kulturore të Turqisë.

Kryeqyteti i hititëve, pra Boazkoji i sotëm ose Hatusha në antikitet, e kaluara historike e të cilit zgjatet deri në Epokën e Bronzit të Hershëm, ka filluar të gërmohet për herë të parë në vitet 1893-1894 nga prehistoriani francez, Ernest Shantre (Ernest Chantre). Gërmimet e mëvonshme arkeologjike janë realizuar në vitet 1906-1907 dhe 1911-1912 nën drejtimin e Hugo Vinkler (Hugo Winckler) dhe Theodor Makridi, i pari një arkeolog gjerman i mbështetur nga Universiteti i Berlinit dhe Shoqata e Orientalistëve Gjermanë, ndërsa i dyti një arkeolog otoman i subvencionuar nga Muzeu Perandorak (Mecma-i Asar-i Atika).
*

----------


## fegi

*Tabletat e Boazkojit (Hatusha) janë ato të zbuluarat në gërmimet e zhvilluara bashkërisht nga Gjermania dhe Perandoria Osmane gjatë viteve 1906-1907 dhe 1911-1912. Si rrjedhojë e emrit të vendit ku janë gjetur, ato quhen Tabletat e Boazkojit. Në punimet arkeologjike të realizuara nën drejtimin e Hugo Vinkler dhe Theodor Makridi janë zbuluar rreth 10.400 tableta hitite, të cilat janë dërguar në Muzeun Perandorak, sot i njohur si Muzeu Arkeologjik i Stambollit.

Tabletat e zbuluara në gërmime i përkasin Arkivit të Mbretërisë Hitite. Shembujt me përmasa A-4 formohen nga tabletat me dimensione të mëdha. Krahas atyre të plota në përmbajtje dhe formë, një pjesë janë gjetur të thyera ose te dëmtuara. Edhe pse një pjesë e tabletave u gjetën të pjekura për shkak të zjarreve të ndryshme natyrore, pjesa dërrmuese e tyre mund të konservohej për një kohë të gjatë vetëm duke u pjekur në një temperaturë të caktuar.

Sipas marrëveshjes së arritur me gjermanët, në vitin 1915 dhe 1917 tabletat dhe 2 sfinksa u dërguan me 2 ngarkesa brenda 33 sëndukëve në Berlin për të bërë punimet e pastrimit, restaurimit dhe publikimit, por me kushtin që rikthehen sërish pas. Ndërmjet viteve 1924-1943 në Stamboll u rikthyen me 9 dërgesa afro 3000 tableta, konservimi i të cilave kishte përfunduar me sukses. Mirëpo klima politike që solli me vete Lufta II Botërore e ndau Gjermaninë në 2 pjesë, atë Lindore dhe Perëndimore. Pjesa dërrmuese e tabletave që u dërguan për konservim, mbetën në Muzetë Mbretërorë të Berlinit.

Tableta quhen pllakat me forma të ndryshme prej argjile të pjekur, mbi të cilat shkruhej nëpërmjet një kallami ose thupre përpara se të shpikej letra. Në gërmimet arkeologjike të realizuara në Boazkoj deri më sot janë zbuluar rreth 30-35 mijë tableta. Ky koleksion nga aspekti i numrit të tabletave është i pari në botë. Sot 25 mijë e 500 prej këtyre tabletave janë në Muzeun e Qytetërimeve të Anadollit në Ankara, 10 mijë e 420 tableta ruhen në Muzeun Arkeologjik të Stambollit, ndërsa 599 të tjera në Muzeun e Çorumit.

Tabletat që përmbajnë regjistrat e arkivit të shtetit Hitit, i takojnë periudhës së Perandorisë Hitite, sundimtare e pjesës më të madhe të Anadollit gjatë viteve 1650-1200 p.e.s. Këto tableta flasin për tema të ndryshme, si marrëveshje ndërshtetërore, kodekse ligjesh, vjetarë të mbretërve, fermanë, dokumente lidhur me mjekësinë dhe astronominë, letra, vjersha, lutje, vendime gjykatash, ceremoni fetare, balada, epose, legjenda, shkrime në dy gjuhë dhe fjalorë, shembuj të ndryshëm letrarë të përkthyer nga gjuha akade, profeci të shumta, receta të ndryshme për të shtuar virilitetin, etj.

Të gjithë këta shembuj janë shkruar me shkrimin kuneiform, të cilin hititët e kanë marrë dhe përshtatur nga babilonasit. Gjuha hitite bën pjesë në familjen e gjuhëve indo-evropiane dhe në strukturën e saj përmban disa elementë gjuhësorë të huaj, kryesisht nga gjuha e sumerëve dhe ajo e akadëve. Në ditët tona kanë mbërritur edhe shumë shkrime monumentale në gjuhët pala, luvi dhe huri, po ashtu edhe një numër i madh vulash të rrumbullakëta dhe cilindrike, që shkencërisht quhen "bulla".

Marrëveshja e Kadeshit, e njohur si pakti më i vjetër i nënshkruar në kushte të barabarta gjatë historisë mes Egjiptit dhe Anadollit, është zbuluar në gërmimet arkeologjike të vitit 1906 në Byjykala (Büyükkale), ndërsa sot ekspozohet dhe ruhet në Muzeun Arkeologjik të Stambollit. Një grup i rëndësishëm mes tabletave hitite me shkrim kuneiform janë letërkëmbimet diplomatike, që hedhin dritë mbi marrëdhëniet  e hititëve me fqinjët e tyre. Në këto letërkëmbime është përdorur gjuha akade, asokohe me statusin e gjuhës diplomatike.

Shkrimet e ngjashme me ato të arkivit të shtetit hitit nuk kufizohen vetëm me tabletat e zbuluara në Boazkoj. Përveç kryeqytetit hitit, pra Boazkojit, në gërmimet e realizuara gjatë 15 viteve të fundit janë gjetur një numër i konsiderueshëm tabletash, që përmbajnë vazhdimin e arkivi të shtetit hitit. Në Ortakoj-Çorum (Shapinuwa) janë zbuluar mbi 2500 tableta, ndërsa nga Tuma e Mashatit në Zile-Tokat kanë dalë në dritë rreth 200 të tjera. Këtyre tabletave u shtohen përditë të reja, sepse gërmimet arkeologjike në Turqi nuk kanë fund.*

----------


## fegi

*Qyteti antik i Hatushës ndodhet në lokalitetin Boazkoj të nënprefekturës Boazkale (Boğazkale) të Çorumit. Hatusha ka qenë për shekuj me radhë kryeqytet i Perandorisë Hitite dhe një qendër shumë e rëndësishme në Anadoll. Banorët e tij të parë, pra Hatitë (Hatti) këtë qytet antik e kanë quajtur fillimisht "Hattuş", ndërsa me të hyrë në sovranitetin e hititëve mori emrin Hatusha. Numri i saj në listën e UNESCO-s me cilësi kulturore është 377.

Sot po flasim për rrënojat e vendbanimit Boazkoj, i cili bashkë me gërmadhat e Alaxhahojykut (Alacahöyük) dhe tumës me të njëjtin emër, ndodhet në prefekturën e Çorumit.

Vendbanimi antik i Boazkojit, i njohur me emrin Hatusha në kohën e hititëve, gjendet 82 km në juglindje të Çorumit dhe 208 km larg Ankarasë. Ky vendbanim, i cili ndodhet në qendrën e ish-zonës bërthamë të Shtetit Hitit, në jug kufizohet me luginën e Lumit Budakozy, në lindje me një numër të madh masash shkëmbore që ngrihen deri në 300 m lartësi nga fusha e luginës, kurse në perëndim dhe veri rrethohet nga shpatet e maleve. Qyteti antik është i rrethuar me mure përveçse anës veriore të tij, e cila është lënë qëllimisht e hapur për faktin se mbrohet nga shpatet e maleve.

Rrënojat e vendbanimit  Hatusha për herë të parë janë shëtitur dhe i janë prezantuar botës në vitin 1834 nga arkitekti dhe arkeologu francez Sharl Teksier (Charles Texier). Ndërsa personi që krijoi për herë të parë një lidhje mes këtyre gërmadhave dhe Shtetit Hitit, ishte arkeologu dhe linguisti anglez, Arçibolld Henri Sais (Archibald Henry Sayce).

Deri në këtë kohë supozohej që qendra e hititëve të ishte Siria. Në vitin 1882 Karl Hjuman (Carl Human) dhe Oto Pushtain (Otto Puchstein) erdhën sëbashku në Boazkoj dhe hartuan për herë të parë një plan kolektiv. Ata nxorën gjithashtu edhe kallëpet e Jazëllëkajasë, e cila aktualisht ndodhet në Muzeun Pergamon, apo Bergama të Berlinit.

Sondazhi i parë arkeologjik u realizua në vitet 1893-1894 nga Ernest Shantre. Ndërsa në vitin 1905 Theodor Makridi dhe Hugo Vinkler kryen vëzhgime të detajuara në Boazkoj dhe drejtuan gërmimet arkeologjike, që vijuan deri në vitin 1917.

Kur vijmë në vitin 1932, Kurt Bidel (Kurt Biddel), një arkeolog anëtar i Institutit Gjerman të Arkeologjisë, filloi këtu gërmime sistematike. Gjatë Luftës II Botërore këto gërmime u ndërprenë për një farë kohe, pastaj rifilluan sërish për të vazhduar pa ndërprerje deri në vitin 1978. Nga kjo datë deri në vitin 1993 gërmimet arkeologjike u kryen nën drejtimin e Dr. Piter Nev (Peter Neve), ndërsa prej vitit 1994 e këtej vijojnë nën udhëheqjen e Dr. Jurgen Zeher (Jurgen Seeher).*

----------


## fegi

*Në rrënojat e Hatusha-Boazkojit shenjat e vendbanimit duken qartë që nga mijëvjeçari i 3-të p.e.s. Vendbanimi i vogël dhe i fortifikuar i kësaj periudhe është konstatuar të ketë qenë saktësisht në Byjykala dhe rrethinat e saj. Gjatë shekujve të 19-të dhe 18-të p.e.s., në "Qytetin e Poshtëm" vihen re ndërtime që i përkasin Periudhës së Kolonive Tregtare Asiriane, në dokumentet e shkruar të kësaj periudhe rastiset për herë të parë edhe emri i qytetit.

Një nga veprat më të spikatura të zbuluara në vendbanimin antik të Hatushas është "Sfinksi i Boazkojit". Kjo vepër është punuar prej guri gëlqeror, i përket shekullit të 14-të dhe 13-të p.e.s. dhe është 2,58 metra e lartë. Vepra në fjalë është sfinksi i djathtë i portës jugore të Boazkojit dhe aktualisht ekspozohet në Muzeun e Berlinit në Gjermani.

Periudha e parë e zhvillimit në Hatusha ka marrë fund me një zjarr të madh, përgjegjës për këtë zjarr duhet të jetë Mbreti i Kusharës, Anita. Sipas dokumenteve, Hatusha është rihapur për banim menjëherë pas këtij rrënimi në vitet 1700 p.e.s., rreth 1 shekull më vonë, pra në vitet 1600 është bërë kryeqytet i Shetit Hitit, ndërsa themeluesi i tij është Hatushili I, i cili ashtu si edhe Anita është me origjinë nga Kushara.

Pasi bëhet kryeqytet Hatusha na del përpara me një strukturim monumental në pikën më ekstreme të zhvillimit të qytetit. Në shekullin e 13-të p.e.s. qyteti i gjerë 2 km kishte në brendësinë e tij një pallate, tempuj dhe lagje të tëra. Gjatë periudhës së dytë të zhvillimit, efektivë në vitet e fundit të perandorisë si jashtë ashtu edhe brenda kanë qenë 3 mbretër të rëndësishëm hititë, Hatushili III, djali i tij Tudhalia IV dhe i biri Shupiluliuma II.

Në kohët e fundit të mbretërimit të Shupiluliumas II, e cila përkon me vitet 1190 p.e.s., pas shembjes së Shtetit Hitit për shkak të vështirësive ekonomike dhe trazirave të brendshme, Boazkoji është braktisur dhe i tillë ka qëndruar për 4 shekuj me radhë. Më pas gjatë mesit të shekullit të 8-të p.e.s. këtu fillojnë të vendosen frigët. Në Periudhën Helenistike dhe atë Romake Hatusha ishte një qendër e vogël principate e rrethuar me mure, kurse gjatë Periudhës Bizantine është kthyer plotësisht në një fshat.

Në vendbanimin antik të Boazkojit, përveç sfinksit tërheqës janë edhe Ritonët Dema. Ritonë quhen enët ceremoniale të pijeve në trajtë zoomorfike, ose me forma kafshësh. Enët ceremoniale të pijeve prej balte të pjekur, i përkasin Periudhës Hitite të Hershme dhe datojnë në shekullin e 16-të p.e.s. Lartësia e tyre është 90 cm.

Pjesa e Hatushas që njihet si "Qyteti i Sipërm", ka një sipërfaqe pak më të madhe se 1 km2 dhe një terren të thyer. Kjo sipërfaqe në shekullin e 13-të p.e.s., pra gjatë Periudhës së Vonë të Perandorisë, është dëshmitare e zhvillimit të qytetit. Pjesa kryesore e Qytetit të Sipërm formohej vetëm nga tempujt dhe vendet e shenjta. Qyteti i Sipërm nga jugu rrethohet me një mur të qëndrueshëm, mbi të cilin kishte 5 porta. Në skajin më jugor të murit rrethues dhe në pikën më të lartë të qytetit gjendet porta me sfinksa. Dy prej katër portave të tjera janë Porta e Mbretit dhe Porta me Luanë, të cilat qëndrojnë përballë njëra-tjetrës, në skajin lindor dhe atë perëndimor të murit rrethues jugor.

Strukturat që vihen re në Qytetin e Sipërm janë ndërtuar në tre faza. Faza e parë përkon me kohën e ndërtimit të murit të parë rrethues. Faza e dytë është ajo që konsiston në rindërtimin e mureve rrethues pas dëmtimeve të para dhe në trajtën përfundimtare të qytetit të tempullit. Kurse në fazën e tretë dhe të fundit, krahas meremetimeve dhe riparimeve të ndërtesave ekzistuese, fillon një vrull i ri ndërtimesh që nuk ka qëllime fetare, apo rituale. Në Qytetin e Sipërm, zona që njihet si "Lagjja e Tempujve" shtrihet nga Porta me Sfinksa deri në Nishantepe dhe Sarëkale. Në këtë terren janë zbuluar shumë tempuj që i përkasin periudhave të ndryshme.

Inventari i gjetur nëpër tempuj ndahet në 5 grupe, qeramikë, vegla, armë, objekte kulti dhe dokumente të shkruar.

Në hyrje të Qytetit të Sipërm, saktësisht në Nishantepe dhe Gynejkale, të cilat gjenden menjëherë përpara Byjykalasë, të bien në sy ndërtimet e bëra pas hititëve, ky është vendbanimi frig i shekullit të 7-të dhe të 6-të p.e.s.*

----------


## fegi

*Përreth qytetit të Çorumit, në të cilin gjenden rrënojat e Boazkojit, ka edhe disa vendbanime të tjera antike me rëndësi shumë të madhe. Ne jemi të mendimit se ashtu si për Boazkojin, do të ishte me mjaft dobi që të flasim edhe për rrënojat e tjera, që kanë hedhur dritë mbi të kaluarën.

Një nga këto vendbanime antike është edhe Allaxhahojyku, i cili gjendet 45 km në jug të Çorumit, 17 km në veriperëndim të Nënprefekturës Allaxha, 34 km nga Boazkoji dhe plot 210 km larg kryeqytetit Ankara, në fshatin me të njëjtin emër, pra Allaxhahojyk.

Këto rrënoja antike për herë të parë i janë prezantuar botës në vitin 1835 nga udhëpërshkuesi Hamilton. Duke filluar nga këto vite Allaxhahojyku është kthyer në një prej vendeve më të vizituar nga shkencëtarët në Anadollin Qendror. Në vitin 1861, një tjetër studiues, Perrot, ka ardhur në këto rrënoja gjatë vizitës së tij nëpër Anadoll dhe ka nxjerrë në dritë planin e kullës katërkëndëshe në të majtë dhe të djathtë të portës, si dhe një prej orthostateve. Perrot pas këtyre hulumtimeve është njëkohësisht edhe personi i parë që ka pretenduar se këta basorelieve i përkasin periudhës hitite.

Perrot bashkë me Ramsi de Uillson, një studiues që ka derdhur mund të madh për gjeografinë historike të Anadollit, në vitin 1881 realizojnë sondazhe të tjera në rrënojat e Allaxhahojykut dhe i shtojnë disa të reja basorelieveve të mëparshme.*

----------


## fegi

*Ndërsa në vitin 1893 arkeologu francez Ernest Shontre (Ernest Chantre), kur erdhi në Anadoll fillimisht hyri në Allaxhahojyk dhe ashtu si ata përpara tij, edhe Shontre nxori në dritë korridorin katërkëndësh ndërmjet sfinksave, portën e dytë pas tij dhe gurët e bazamentit të portës. Pasi studioi me vëmendje kompozimin e basorelieveve, Shontre arrin në po të njëjtin përfundim me Perrotin, ky vend më shumë se një portë saraji ishte një e tillë tempulli. Shontre bëri një studim edhe mbi luanët në jug të Portës me Sfinksa dhe mendimin e tij, se shkrimi që gjendet mbi një prej këtyre portave është shkrim frig, e përforcoi edhe më shumë pas artikullit të publikuar nga Ramsi.

Më pas Hugo Vinkler, i cili punonte që nga viti 1906 në Boazkoj, me propozimin e Makridi Beut dhe Drejtorit të Muzeut të Arkeologjisë së Stambollit, Halil Et'hem Beut, vendosi që të tre sëbashku të punojnë për studimin e Allaxhahojykut. Në vitin 1907 Makridi Beu ka realizuar rreth 15 ditë gërmime në Portën me Sfinksa dhe në fund të tyre ka nxjerrë në dritë edhe disa orthostate të tjera. Pas disa sondazheve në pika të ndryshme të këtyre rrënojave, Makridi Beu ka vënë re hyrjen në pjesën veriore të Allaxhahojykut dhe e ka krahasuar atë me hyrjen në Boazkoj.

Gërmimet e para sistematike në Allaxhahojyk kanë filluar gjatë periudhës së Republikës me urdhër të liderit të madh dhe themeluesit të Republikës së Turqisë, Mustafa Kemal Ataturk. Gërmimet e para sistematike filluan në vitin 1935, në emër të Institutit Turk të Historisë nga Hamit Zybeir Koshaj, Remzi Ouz Arëk dhe Mahmut Akok, dhe vijuan deri në vitin 1983. Nga kjo datë gërmimet u ndërprenë për plot 14 vjet, deri sa më 1997-n Profesori Ajkut Çënarollu rifilloi gërmimet në këtë vend.

Si rezultat i gërmimeve dhe studimeve të bëra këtu, u konstatua se Allaxhahojyku është një vendbanim i pandërprerë që nga Periudha Kalkolitike e deri në ditët tona dhe se në këto rrënoja ka 4 shtresa të ndryshme kulturash. Këto 4 shtresa që përfshijnë Periudhën Kalkolitike, atë të Bronzit të Hershëm, Periudhën Hitite dhe atë Frige, mes tyre ndahen në 15 shtresa të tjera arkitekturore.

Vendosja e parë e njerëzve në Allaxhahojyk, që siç e thamë pak më parë ka ndodhur në Periudhën Kalkolitike, është realizuar duke u zgjedhur një shesh që shikon nga jugu, por që është i mbrojtur me kodra nga veriu dhe ka një nivel të lartë uji. Kjo vendosje nuk e ka kaluar dot nivelin e një fshati. Arkitektura në këtë periudhë bazohej tek muret e ndërtuar me qerpiç mbi themele guri dhe strehë të mbuluar me kallama e gjethe shpatore, pastaj të suvatuar me baltë.
*

----------


## fegi

*Periudha e Bronzit të Hershëm, e cila vjen menjëherë pas asaj Kalkolitike dhe përfaqësohet nga 4 kate ndërtimi, në Allaxhahojyk ka fituar rëndësi me 13 varre mbretërish. Varret që pretendohet se i përkasin katit të 5-të dhe të 7-të, zënë vend në një pjesë të veçantë të qytetit antik. Nga aspekti i formave të tyre, këta mund të cilësohen si shembuj të pashoqë të varreve të Anadollit, madje edhe të Azisë së Vogël. Varret i përkasin burrave dhe grave adulte. Në këto varre nuk është parë asnjë skelet foshnje apo fëmije. Po ashtu në këto vare është vendosur gjithmonë vetëm një trup, pra nuk ka vendosje të dyfishta, apo më shumë brenda një varri. Ndryshe nga llojet e varreve të Anadollit Qendror, në varret e Allaxhahojykut ka një drejtim të caktuar si për varret ashtu edhe për të vdekurit. Dhuratat për të vdekurit janë nga ato më të pasurat dhe të shumëllojshmet që njihen gjatë Periudhës së Bronzit të Hershëm në Egje dhe Azinë e Vogël. Mes tyre mund të përmendim disqet e diellit, statujat e drerëve dhe demave, stringla, armë lufte si kamë, shpatë dhe sëpatë, të cilat nuk janë hasur ndonjëherë deri më sot në zonat e kulturave të tjera, po ashtu edhe objekte të ndryshme prej balte të pjekur, apo të punuara në gurë, flori, argjend, bronz dhe bakër. Sistemi arkitekturor i Allaxhahojykut në Periudhën e Bronzit të Hershëm bazohet në teknikën tipike të ndërtimtarisë së Anadollit, sipas të cilës ndërtesat janë me themele guri, mure qerpiçi, tavane të sheshtë, dysheme të suvatuar dhe çati prej balte.

Shtresat hitite, të cilat aktualisht përbëjnë pjesën e dukshme të Allaxhahojykut, formohen nga 3 kate ndërtesash. Në këtë periudhë është konstatuar në anë të rrënojave një sistem mbrojtës në formë rrethore me diametër 250 metra dhe në të dy porta kryesore, që siguronin hyrjen në qytet. Njëra prej tyre është Porta me Sfinksa në juglindje, ndërsa tjetra është porta në perëndim të vendbanimit antik. Në Portën me Sfinksa, e cila me shumë mundësi është edhe porta fetare, apo rituale e qytetit antik, gjenden 2 sfinksa mbi 2 metra të lartë, tek të cilët tërheq vëmendjen pjesa e kokës. Këta sfinksa me trup të fryrë qëndrojnë mbi këmbë të shkurtra dhe të ndara nga njëra-tjetra. Në anën e brendshme të sfinksit lindor gjendet një shqiponjë me dy krerë që në kthetra mban një lepur.

Në serinë e ardhshme do të vazhdojmë të flasim për kulturën hitite të vendbanimeve antike në Çorum...*

----------


## fegi

*Vazhdojmë të flasim për krahinën në të cilën ndodhet Hatusha-Boazkoji, një vendbanim i vjetër hitit, që më 28 nëntor 1986 është përfshirë në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore.


Përreth qytetit të Çorumit, në të cilin gjenden rrënojat e Boazkojit, ka edhe disa vendbanime të tjera antike me rëndësi shumë të madhe. Rrënojat e Ortakojit janë një prej tyre.

Nënprefektura e Ortakojit gjenden 53 km në juglindje të qytetit Çorum, në verilindje të Ultësirës Allaxha, saktësisht mbi grykën ku bashkohen Fusha e Gojnyxhekut, me atë të Zilesë dhe Amasjas. Rrënojat ndodhen midis zonës së quajtur Tepelerarasë dhe asaj Aëllony, 2.5 km në jugperëndim të nënprefekturës.

Gërmimet arkeologjike në rrënojat e Ortakojit kanë filluar në vitin 1990 nga Drejtoria e Muzeut të Çorumit. Ato vijuan edhe gjatë vitit 1991. Duke filluar që nga 1992-shi e këtej drejtimin e gërmimeve e ka marrë përsipër Profesoresha Ajgyl Syel, e cila e vazhdoi punën me po të njëjtin ekip që e kishte nisur Drejtoria e Muzeut të Çorumit.

Meqenëse është e rëndësishme nga aspekti gjeografik dhe tepër e volitshme për bujqësi, kjo zonë është bërë skenë e ngulitjeve të vazhdueshme të njerëzve, që nga epokat e para e deri në ditët tona. Si rezultat i gërmimeve arkeologjike të realizuara deri më sot, në dritë janë nxjerrë kompleksi tempull-pallat mbretëror, i ndërtuar me gurë ciklopikë, si dhe një grup i dytë ndërtesat të përkufizuara si "dhomat e pozitivit", të cilat gjenden 150 m në juglindje të kompleksit tempull-pallat mbretëror, muret e tyre janë ndërtuar me të njëjtën teknikë, çatitë i kanë të mbuluara me kallama, gjethe shpatore e qerpiç, dhe i përkasin periudhës së Perandorisë Hitite. Mes ndërtesave të periudhës së Perandorisë Hitite, janë zbuluar edhe sarkofagë që datojnë periudhën e Perandorisë Romake; në këto varre në formë sënduku prej guri janë gjetur objekte të ndryshme me vlerë, aq sa që mund të formojnë një thesar të vërtetë.

Falë gërmimeve arkeologjike të realizuara në rrënojat e Ortakojit, brenda kompleksit tempull-pallat mbretëror janë zbuluar mbi 3000 dokumente në pllaka argjile me shkrim kuneiform, të cilat do të hedhin dritë mbi historinë dhe kulturën hitite. Përveç tabletave që ruhen në Muzeun e Çorumit, një pjesë e mirë e të cilave përmbajnë tema fetare dhe politike, ndërsa pjesa tjetër janë letra të shkruara për dhe nga njerëz të caktuar, këtu janë nxjerrë mbi faqen e dheut edhe qeramika të formave të ndryshme, vegla pune dhe armë prej metali, objekte trekëndëshe, sende me vlerë, stringla të shumëllojshme dhe një numër i madh vulash. Duke u bazuar në dokumentet me shkrim kuneiform të gjetura në rrënojat e Ortakojit, arkeologët dhe historianët janë të mendimit se emri i këtij vendi në periudhën hitite ka qenë Shapinuva.
linku foto.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...f4a63301e.jpg/*

----------


## fegi

*Tani radhën e kanë rrënojat e Pazarlisë, një nga vendbanimet e shumta antike që ndodhen në qytetin e Çorumit, ku gjendet edhe Hatusha-Boazkoji, e cila është përfshirë në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore.

Në rrënojat e Pazarlisë, të cilat gjenden në Fshatin Çikhasan, 30 km në veri të Nënprefekturës Allaxha, gjatë viteve 1937 dhe 1938 kanë bërë sondazhe në emër të Institutit Turk të Historisë Dr. Hamit Zybeir Koshaj dhe Mahmut Akok. Pas gërmimeve të realizuara nga arkeologët e sipërcituar, është konstatuar se ky vend është banuar gjatë Periudhës Kalkolitike, asaj të Bronzit të Hershëm, Periudhës Hitite, asaj Frige dhe atyre Klasike.

Epokën më të rëndësishme në rrënojat e Pazarlisë e përfaqëson shtresa e kulturës Frige. Si rezultat i gërmimeve arkeologjike të kryera këtu, është arritur në përfundimin se në rrënojat e kalasë dhe ndërtesave 2-katëshe me themele prej gurëve të kalasë dhe me mure qerpiçi të Periudhës Frige, si zbukurim për fasadat janë përdorur panele me basorelieve. Në kompozimet e basorelieveve të kësaj periudhe portretizoheshin luftëtarë duke ecur, kacafytje luan-dem, dhi të egra duke hipur në pemën e jetës të zbukuruar me centaur (njeri-kalë) dhe grifon (luan me krahë). Këta panele prej balte të pjekur janë disa nga shembujt më të bukur, që i përkasin shekullit të 7-të dhe atij të 6-të p.e.s. në arkeologjinë e Anadollit.

Një maket i vendbanimit të Periudhës Frige në Pazarli dhe i kalasë që e rrethonte këtë vendbanim, bashkë me objektet qeramike dhe sendet e tjera të zbuluara këtu, ekspozohen në Muzeun e Çorumit dhe atë të Allaxhahojukut, ndërsa panelet shumëngjyrësh prej balte të pjekur mund të shikohen në repartet e Kulturës Frige tek Muzeu i Çorumit dhe ai i Qytetërimeve të Anadollit në Ankara.

Një tjetër vendbanim antik në qytetin e Çorumit është ai tek rrënojat Eskijapar, të cilat gjenden 5 km në perëndim të Nënprefekturës Allaxha mbi rrugën Allaxha-Sungurllu, 25 km në verilindje të Boazkojit dhe 20 km në juglindje të rrënojave të Allaxhahojukut.

Gërmimet e para arkeologjike në Eskijapar kanë filluar në vitin 1968 nën drejtimin e Raxhi Temizer, një arkeolog specialist që punonte për Muzeun e Qytetërimeve të Anadollit në Ankara. Puna këtu ka vijuar deri në 1983-shin, për t'u ndërprerë pas këtij viti për një kohë jo shumë të gjatë. Gërmimet rifilluan në vitet 1989-1991, këtë herë në përkujdesjen e Drejtorisë së Muzeve të Çorumit. Falë këtyre gërmimeve arkeologjike në rrënoja është konstatuar ekzistenca e një vendosjeje njerëzore të pandërprerë.Në Eskijapar janë zbuluar gjurmë të Epokës së Bronzit të Hershëm, Periudhës Hitite, Frige, Romake dhe asaj Helenistike, por në këtë të fundit gjurmët janë me ndërprerje dhe në dy faza.

Në pjesën verilindore dhe atë perëndimore të rrënojave janë nxjerrë në dritë themelet e mureve rrethues të qytetit antik gjatë kohës së Perandorisë Hitite. Këto ndërtesa me planimetri katërkëndëshe dhe oborr të shtruar me gurë, janë ndërtuar në përputhje me stilin hitit, thuajse pa asnjë ndryshim nga rrënojat e ndërtesave të zbuluara në Boazkoj dhe Allaxhahojuk.
*

*linku foto*
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...3eb9d9f00.jpg/

----------


## fegi

*Në anën juglindore të rrënojave Eskijapar, nga banesat e djegura të lagjes së mbetur  nga Periudha Hitite e Hershme, janë gjetur një numër i madh veprash prej balte të pjekur. Po ashtu edhe vazot rituale me basorelieve të zbuluara në këtë pjesë të rrënojave, përforcojnë mendimin se këtu ka ekzistuar një qendër fetare.

Gjatë gërmimeve të realizuara në shtresat e Epokës së Bronzit të Hershëm, të cilat gjenden nën shtresat e Periudhës Hitite të rrënojave, saktësisht nën themelet e një prej banesave të këtushme, është zbuluar një thesar i përbërë nga objekte prej ari dhe argjendi. Ky thesar i formuar nga vazo të argjendta, një sëpatë ceremoniale prej argjendi, gjilpëra të llojeve të ndryshme prej ari, stringla të shumëllojshme të arta dhe të argjendta, rruaza, vathë dhe byzylykë të punuar me mjeshtëri, nga njëra anë ngjason me ato të Allaxhahojukut e Kyltepesë, ndërsa nga ana tjetër tregon ngjashmëri edhe me gjetjet e Trojës, Polioknit dhe Sirisë Veriore-Mesopotamisë. Këto objekte me vlerë aktualisht ekspozohen në Muzeun e Qytetërimeve të Anadollit në Ankara.

Çorumi me rrethinat e tij renditen në krye të zonave që e jetojnë ende sot traditën e kulturës dhe artit vendas të Anadollit, traditë kjo që vazhdon prej mijëra vjetësh. Pas ndërgjegjësimit për të bërë studime dhe grumbulluar veprat e vjetra historike, aktivitetet muzeale në Çorum kanë nisur për herë të parë në vitin 1937. Rol të madh për të nxitur interesimin e kësaj krahine në drejtim të arkeologjisë dhe objekteve të vjetra historike, kanë luajtur edhe zbulimet e bëra gjatë gërmimeve në Allaxhahojuk, të cilat filluan në vitin 1935 me direktivën e liderit të madh dhe themeluesit të Republikës së Turqisë, Mustafa Kemal Ataturk. Drejtoria e Muzeve të Çorumit shërben për të interesuarit me dy muze lokalë brenda qytetit dhe me tre të tjerë pranë rrënojave arkeologjike.
*

----------


## fegi

Vendbanimi më i hershëm në Divrigi dhe rrethinat e tij daton në Periudhën Hitite. Zona përreth bashkë me Spitalin pranë Xhamisë së Madhe janë ndërtuar në vitet 1228-1229 me urdhër të Mbretëreshës Turan Melek, bashkëshortja e Ahmed Shahut, ndërkohë që krahina ishte nën kontrollin e Menguxhekëve. Kjo kryevepër e arkitekturës islame formohet nga një xhami me një tyrbe që ka dy kube dhe spitali ngjitur me të. Krahas veçorive të tyre arkitektonike, këto ndërtesa të përfshira në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore tërheqin vëmendjen edhe me shembujt e tyre të punimit tradicional të gurit në Anadoll.

----------


## fegi

*Sot do tju njohim me Ksantos-Leton, të përfshirë në datën 9 dhjetor 1988 në listë nga ana e Qendrës së Trashëgimisë Botërore.

Ksantos-Leeton hyri në listë me cilësi kulturore me numrin 484. Me një largësi prej 46 kilometra nga Fethija, Ksantos ndodhet në afërsi të fshatit Kënëk (Kınık) dhe në Periudhën Antike ishte qendra më e madhe administrative e Likisë. Qyteti ka qenë i pavarur deri sa në vitin 545 para erës sonë hyri nën hegjemoninë e persëve dhe afërsisht 100 vjet më pas kësaj u dogj plotësisht. Pas këtij zjarri qyteti u ndërtua sërish. Madje në shekullin e 2-të para erës sonë mori përsipër rolin e kryeqytetit të Lidhjes Likiane. Më pas qyteti hyri nën kontrollin e romakëve, pas kësaj nën hegjemoninë e Bizantit dhe qëndroi nën sundimin e këtij të fundit deri në dyndjet arabe të shekullit të 7-të.

 Kjo qendër, e cila traditat likiane dhe ndikimet e periudhës  helenistike e romake i tregon në objektet që janë ndërtuar nga çdo civilizim i vendosur këtu, në vitin 1988 hyri në Listën e Trashëgimive Botërore të UNESCO-s.

 Kurse për sa i takon Leton-it...

 Letoon-i ndodhet 4 km larg Ksantosit dhe në periudhën antike ka qenë në pozitën e një qendre fetare të Liki-së. Në këtë hapësirë fetare, së bashku me tempujt e Leto-së, Apollonit dhe Artemisës, ndodhet edhe një manastir, një çezmë dhe mbetjet e një teatri romak.

Tempulli më i madh, i quajtur Leto, për nder të emrit të nënës së Artemisës dhe Apollonit, ndodhet në perëndim dhe është ndërtuar në stilin peripteros. Tempulli ka përmasat 30,25 metra me 15 presje 75 metra.    

 Kurse tempulli i Apollonit, që ndodhet në lindje dhe është i ndërtuar në stilin Dor, ka një pozicion më pak të mbrojtur se sa tempulli Leto dhe me përmasat 27,9 metra dhe 15, 07 metra duket qartë që ai është më i vogël. Tempulli i Artemisës, që ndodhet në mes të dy tempujve në fjalë, është akoma edhe më i vogël, me përmasat 18,2 metra dhe 8,7 metra. Letoon-i së bashku me Ksantos-in  zë vend në Listën e Trashëgimive Botërore të UNESCO-s.

Do tju njohim edhe me një tjetër pasuri të Turqisë që ka hyrë në Listën e Trashëgimive Botërore të UNESCO-s. Për Nemrut-in... Do tju flasim për Malin Nemrut, që në Listën e Trashëgimive Botërore të UNESCO-s  ka hyrë në 11 dhjetor të 1987-ës me numrin rendor  448.

Mali Nemrut ndodhet në nënprefekturën Kahta të Adëjamanit (Adıyaman) dhe ka një lartësi prej 2150 metrash. Varri, statujat përkujtimore të ndërtuara në shpatet e këtij mali nga Mbreti i Komagjenës,  Antioku i Parë, i cili sundoi këtu në vitet 69-36 para erës sonë, me qëllim për të treguar mirënjohjen ndaj perëndive dhe etërve të tij, si dhe panorama e mrekullueshme përbën një nga trashëgimitë më madhështore të periudhës helenistike. Statujat monumentale janë përhapur nëpër tarracat e lindjes, perëndimit dhe veriut. Tarraca lindore është një qendër e shenjte dhe për këtë arsye këtu ndodhen rrënojat më të rëndësishme të statujave dhe objekteve arkitektonike. Statujat gjigande janë të ruajtura në një gjendje të mirë dhe janë të ndërtuara me blloqe gurësh gëlqerorë, si dhe kanë një lartësi prej 8-10 metra.

 Nemruti, mrekullia e tetë e botës, me një lartësi prej 2150 metrash, është një pikëtakimi për  qytetërimet e Lindjes dhe të Perëndimit, me statujat e magjepse, që janë mbi 10 metra të larta, me epigrafet disa metra të gjata bën pjesë në Listën e Trashëgimive Botërore të UNESCO-s. Mali i Nemrutit përveç statujave gjigande dhe varrit përkujtimor që mbart, është tërheqës edhe me panoramën më të mrekullueshme në të gjithë botën për të parë lindjen dhe perëndimin e diellit. Çdo vit me mijëra njerëz vijnë në malin e Nemrutit vetëm për të parë lindjen dhe perëndimin e diellit.

 Mali i Nemrutit është cilësuar nga ana e UNESCO-s si një Trashëgimi Kulturore Botërore dhe së bashku me veprat e qytetërimit të Komagjenës që ndodhen në rrethinat e tij është një nga parqet kombëtare më të rëndësishme të Turqisë. Sot statujat gjigande dhe kodërvarret në malin Nemrut, Arsameia, e quajtur si kalaja e vjetër (Eski Kale), Kalaja e Re (Yeni Kale), Kodra e Karakushit (Karakuş Tepesi) dhe Ura e Xhenderesë (Cendere Köprüsü), ndodhen brenda kufijve të Parkut Kombëtar.

 Për të gjetur sekretin e statujave gjigande, që ndjekin lindjen dhe perëndimin e diellit nga lartësia prej 2150 metrash, duhet zbuluar Qytetërimi  Komagjen...*

----------

